# whelping boxes



## terriergal (Aug 30, 2008)

does anyone know how big a whelping box should be for a toy fox terrier?
thanks terriergal


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I've used plastic kiddie pools for whelping. It needs to be short enough for the mom to get in and out easily and wide enough for the dog to move around freely and be comfortable.

Is this your first litter??


----------

